# Nely! Nely! Nely! Nely! Nely! Nely! Nely!



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

What can I say. This place has some of the nicest people you would ever want to meet. I know its been written many times on this board before but today I learned first hand just how nice some of the people here really are. And our fellow monkey Nely is among the best of them in my book! Got home today and sitting on my desk where 3 boxes from Nely. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=1084 

Again what can I say. All this was made possible by a generous offer by Nely to make a run to the Padron store for me in Miami to pick these up for me. I can't Thank You Nely enough as this is something I would have never been able to obtain myself. The #4's just look excellent as do all of them! I can't wait to fire one up! 
_*THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! * _

&#8230;&#8230;.Gary "MocoBird"

_OK everybody repeat after me&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.._

*NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! *

&#8230;..oh yea Nely, like I told you before, "In my house no good dead goes unpunished" 
 USPS DEL CONF # 0305 0830 0002 7459 5580


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Way to go Nelson! You are one good dude! Congrats Moco, those are some fine looking smokes you got there!


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! 

 

wtg


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Fantastic! Stupendous! Incredible!

Excellent job Nelson! So nice of you. Enjoy Gary (like anything else is even a remote possibility)!


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

For you college football fans out there....

In the words of Keith Jackson.....Whooooaaaa Nely!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

good job Nelson!


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Too Damn Cool Nelson...You are truley a BOTL of the First Degree


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Very cool Nelson!!! You may want to take cover on the return strike though. I have a feeling it may be a whopper!!!

Mel


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Way cool!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

nice! it is good to have connections in Miami!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job Nely!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> nice! it is good to have connections in Miami!


Yes indeed it is!

ATL


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Way to go Nely! Those Sticks look tasty!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be taking a #4 with me to work today. Can't wait any longer. They've rested long enough.............................

And a rumble could be heard over the crowd................

*NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! *


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

HMMM who was it that let you on to the fact that the #4 existed??? ingrate.  


I have Nely to thank for my knowledge of them, so I guess the thanks go back to him again..  

Nice stash there Moco, do they fit in the Padron fridge I am going to rob?

-Matt-


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the #4 like? I tried running a search but I get a message saying that #4 is too common to be searched.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> And a rumble could be heard over the crowd................
> 
> *NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! *


What he said!! WTG Nelson!!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

croatan said:


> What is the #4 like? I tried running a search but I get a message saying that #4 is too common to be searched.


#4 only available at Padron store in Miami.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Those look great. Can't wait to hear how the #4 is. Nice work, Nely.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

What a hell of a bomb. Nice goin' fellas!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow, thanks people, I'm not worthy, just trying to help out, and give back to this great community. Croatan this is a pic that Matt posted:


txmatt said:


> In the below picture you will see the Padron Mixed filler cigars I am aware of.
> 
> Top: Miami #4
> Middle: Miami Cazadore
> ...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

and this is the Miami Fumas,posted by Mocobird, note the brown band instead of the black on the nationally available version.http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=1084


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nelson is the man, we got ours yesterday and man they look tasty. And the right size, not those long thingys. 1 box in the humidor the other in the smokem when ya wantem cooler. Thank you BOTL Nelson ... great job.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

the Padron shop is sweet. i highly recommend if your in town you go visit it, and give us Miami boys a call


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice bomb brother! The way you kept repeating his name I was almost afraid to open this thread......


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I've never being to the Padron store, I get these at a local cafeteria that happens to have some sort of glass cabinet humidor full of cheap stogies.
Oh and it wasn't a bomb, I just ran out to get them for Gary.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Nely, don't be surprised if I ask you to drop by that nice little eatery in a month or 2. 

Oh yea,
_*NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY! NELY!.....*_

:ms NCRM


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

We can hear the chants of Nely! Nely! Nely! all the way Down Under.... and I'm thinking, man whats he been up to now?

WTG Nely.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Nely said:


> I get these at a local cafeteria that happens to have some sort of glass cabinet humidor full of cheap stogies.


Now we could all use a nice little cafeteria like that in all of our hometowns!!! :r 
Smoked one of the 4's today. What a great cigar!! Typical Padron flavor. Little stong and spicey at the beginning but worked it's way into a very familiar flavorfull Padron profile. I must say it did have a very powerful barnyard manure smell to it before I lit it up. Stronger then usual. Kept taking it out of my travel humi as I was driving around in my van and smelling it. Good sh*t man!!!! :r I'm thinking I may need to get 2-3 more boxes of these for the Padron-a-dor. Give them 4-5 years and who knows what might happen! 

Oh Neeeeeeeeeely....................................


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh oh, I'm in trouble!


----------

